# Gameguard Fehler Guide



## SeyitAbi (30. August 2009)

*Aion Gameguard Fehler*

Da viele Leute zurzeit ein Problem mit Gameguard haben, habe ich eine kleine Übersicht zu den aktuellen Gameguard Problemen gemacht.

*- Gameguard Error 110 und 115:*

Dieser Fehler zeigt an das ihr eine andere Version von Gameguard auf eurem Rechner laufen habt.
Und aufpassen das ihr nicht Aion mehrfach öffnet, falls das Problem weiterhin besteht, einfach versuchen PC neuzustarten.


*- Gameguard Error 114:*

Firewall ausschalten und erneut probieren. Falls das Problem weiterhin besteht, folgende Schritte ausführen:

*Windows 7:* Benutzerkontensteuerung deaktivieren.



> 1. Start und dann auf Systemsteuerung
> 2. Benutzerkontensteuerung
> 3. Benutzerkonto
> 4. Benutzerkontensteuerung ausschalten
> ...



Es kann auch daran liegen das Aion vom Firewall geblockt wird, um das zu verhindern, bitte folgende Schritte ausführen.



> 1. Start und dann Systemsteuerung
> 2. Sicherheitscenter.
> 3. Windows-Firewall und dann deaktivieren
> 4. Register "Ausnahmen"
> ...



(Ihr müsst beim Programm hinzufügen, bzw beim Durchsuchen, "Dateityp" von "Anwendungen (.exe;.com;.icd)" auf "Alle Dateien" umändern!)

Wenn das Problem weiterhin auftritt einfach vorübergehend die Sicherheitssoftware deinstallieren und gucken ob es so klappt.


*- Gameguard Error 120, 121,122, 123, 124, 141, 150, 153, 154, 170, 390, 610, und 620*

Diese Fehler zeigen an, dass es einige Probleme mit den Gameguard Dateien gibt bzw. beschädigt sind!

Für alle die dieses Problem haben, bitte postet hier euren Gameguard Ordner rein, also alle Dateien die ihr drin habt! Meistens reicht es wenn ihr den Gameguard Ordner löscht und AION neustartet, dann wird es neu herruntergeladen!

Zuerst suchen sie ihren Aion Verzeichnis *(Standardmäßig "C:\Programme\NCSoft\Aion\").*
Als nächstes öffnen sie den *bin32* Ordner und löschen den *Gameguard* Ordner. Jetzt Aion neu starten.

Fals das Problem wieder auftritt, versucht das hier!



> Windows Firewall deaktivieren und die ganzen Sicherheitsanwendungen auch!! Sehr wichtig! So jetzt Gameguard Ordner öffnen und GameMon.des löschen! Und Aion erneut starten! Falls es nicht klappt, das gleiche nochmal nur anstatt Aion zu starten, startet ihr den Launcher geht auf Aion rechtsklick -> reparieren!



*- Gameguard Error 180, 340, 350, 360, 361, und 380*

Dieser Fehler zeigt das beim Starten von Gameguard ein Fehler aufgetaucht ist. Dies wird meistens durch einen Sicherheitssoftware verursacht.
Systemfirewall, Internetfirewall sowie alle Sicherheitsanwendungen ausschalten und folgende Schritte ausführen.



> 1. Start und dann Systemsteuerung
> 2. Sicherheitscenter.
> 3. Windows-Firewall und dann deaktivieren
> 4. Register "Ausnahmen"
> ...



_(Ihr müsst beim Programm hinzufügen, bzw beim Durchsuchen, "Dateityp" von "Anwendungen (.exe;.com;.icd)" auf "Alle Dateien" umändern!)_


*- Gameguard Error 200, 210, 500, 1013, und 1014*

Dieser Fehler zeigt an das Aion evtl. Probleme mit einigen Hintergrundanwendungen hat. Bitte deaktivieren Sie alle Autostart Anwendungen um sicherzustellen dass keine Hintergrundanwendung oder Prozesse einen Konflikt verursachen.
Folgende Schritte ausführen:



> 1. Start -> Ausführen
> 2. MSCONFIG eingeben
> 3. Register "Systemstart" und dann auf "Alle deaktivieren"
> 4. Register "Dienste" und unten in das Kästchen "Alle Microsoft-Dienste ausblenden" ein Häkchen setzen.
> 5. OK und PC neu starten.



Nach dem Neustart, versuchen Aion erneut zu starten.


*- Gameguard 320*

Dieser Fehler wird noch von NCSoft gefixt wenn AION OB draußen ist, oder auch schon früher. Gameguard hat zurzeit Probleme mit Aion Version 1.5. Also, wer dieses Problem hat, nicht frustriert sein und nicht deinstallieren, NCSoft wird es schnellstmöglich fixen!

*Gameguard Fix*

Hier hab ich noch für die Leute, die immernoch Probleme mit Gameguard haben, nen Gameguard Fix
Runterladen könnt ihr es euch hier.

*Windows 7 Gameguard FIX:*

*Klick*



> Wenn ihr es runtergeladen habt, entpackt ihr es auf euren Desktop und führt folgende Schritte aus:
> 
> 1. Löscht den GameGuard Ordner und die Datei GameGuard.des aus dem Aion\bin32 Ordner.
> 2. Jetzt die entpackten Dateien, also den Gameguard Ordner und die Datei "GameGuard.des" in den bin32 Ordner rein kopieren und Aion neu starten!
> ...



*Hier mein Gameguard Ordner! Bei mir läuft alles ohne Probleme!*_

Klick_


*- "Cannot display video mode" error *

Meistens reicht es aus wenn ihr eure Grafikkarten neu installiert! Wenn das Problem immenroch kommt, Aion neu installieren!

*- Gr2D_Dx81.dll error*

Es gibt 2 häufige Ursachen von "Gr2d" dll Fehler.

a) Gr2D_Dx81.dll
b) "Fehler bei der Suche nach richtigen Modus für Gr2D"

*Gr2D_Dx81.dll*
Für Gr2D_Dx81.dll Fehler, aktualisieren Sie bitte Ihre DirectX-Version auf die neueste.
_(Hier die akutellste Version von *Directx 9*: Klick)_

*"Fehler bei der Suche nach richtigen Modus für Gr2D"*
Um diesen Fehler zu beheben, installieren Sie bitte den Grafikkartentreiber neu!

*Hier paar Links:*

*ATI*
https://support.ati.com/
*Nvidia*
http://www.nvidia.com/content/drivers/drivers.asp


*- Cannot Connect to the Authorization Servers*

If you recieve this error, while other people can connect without a problem, try this fix from Auxsul.
Go to your Aion folder (c:\Program Files\NCsoft\Aion) and open addcache.xml with notepad. You should see something like this:

<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>
<GameAdditions xmlns:xsi="http://www.w3.org/2001/XMLSchema-instance">
<Arguments>
-ip:216.107.243.37 -port:2106
<Value Regions="EU"> -ip:206.127.156.147 -port:2106</Value></Arguments>
</GameAdditions>

Copy the IP and port in bold.

Paste it exactly as it is in the file, including the -'s

Open the NC Soft launcher, and right click Aion in the games list. You will need to paste the IP and port into the Extra Command Line Parameters (Advanced)

-ip:216.107.254.111 -port:2106 (This is the correct IP for last beta event)
_(von Aionsource.com)_

*Gameguard Error 123/154 Update!*



> *unaviable land .... error 124 153 please reinstall​*
> Zusatzinfo: Virenscanner können das Progamm so zerschiessen, das die Reperaturfunktion nicht wirkt!
> So reicht bei Avast das ausstelllen nicht, Selbstprüfungsmodul, Anwendungen im Vollbildmodus,Teste Speicher am besten alles auf aus zu finden unter [Rechts Klick Avast Symbol] -  (Programm Einstellung).
> 
> ...



*- Gameguard Error 123/154 LÖSUNG gefunden!*



> Folgende Schritte ausführen:
> 
> 1. Start -> Ausführen
> 2. services.msc eingeben
> ...




*- This progam is unavailable in your country*

Das liegt an Gameguard, Gameguard lässt sich nciht richtig patchen. Alle Sicherheitsanwendungen deaktivieren, sowie den Windows Firewall! Jetzt den Launcher starten und versuchen Gameguard zu patchen (Wird automatisch gemacht) falls es nciht funktioniert, einfach wiederholen bis es funktioniert!

Evtl. noch unter Regions-und Sprachoption nachgucken! Alles auf Deutsch stellen, Launcher muss dann auch eingestelt werden, PC Sprache und Launcher sprache müssen gleich sein! Falls es nicht klappt, versuchen es auf Englisch zu stellen (Launcher- und PC Sprache natürlich)


*- Gameguard Error 1024*

Bei Fehler 1024 im Launcher Rechtskl. auf Aion, Eigensch., Sprachoptionen einen Haken bei Englisch reinmachen.


*- The clients regional code is not compatible...*

Solltet ihr die Fehlermeldung *"The clients regional code is not compatible..."* dann schaut mal nach, ob ihr eventuell noch Parameter bei Aion hinterlegt habt. Wenn Ja, einfach löschen. Launcher > Rechtsklick auf Aion > Eigenschaften > Zusätzlicher Befehlszeilenparameter (Fortgeschritten) *löschen*!


*- Gameguard + Kaspersky FIX*



> So funktioniert AION mit Kaspersky Internet Security 2010:
> 
> Wie bereits schon zuvor in einem anderen Post beschrieben zunächst die folgenden Programme zu den Ausnahmen hinzufügen, und zwar mit Doppelklick auf das Kaspersky Tray-Icon öffnen, dann dort Schutz-Center->System und Programme->Programmkontrolle->Gefahren und Ausnahmen->Ausnahmen Einstellungen->Vertrauenswürdige Programme:
> 
> ...


_(*Quelle:* Aion Gameguard + Kaspersky)_

_Wenn alles nichts nützt, Launcher starten, auf Aion rechtsklick -> deinstallieren, sowie auch unter "Software" löschen, alle Ordner und Dateien von NCSoft müssen gelöscht werden sodass keine Spuren mehr da sind! Jetzt kontrollen das die PC Sprache Deutsch ist, und Aion neu saugen und installieren! Am besten dabei den Windows Firewall ausschalten sowie die ganzen anderen Sicherheitsanwendungen!_


*!!!!Launcher wird gepatcht!!!!Gameguard Probs werden gefixt!!!!*



> GameGuard servers are being updated. U may see diff GG errors or "*Game is not available in your country*" while the servers are down.
> 
> Once the update to the GameGuard server is complete the error should go away if you have the full Open Beta 1.5.0.3 update installed.
> 
> *Quelle:*Lani Blazier (aion_liv) on *Twitter*




*- Launcher/Gamegaurd Patch!*

Endlich ist es soweit. Gameguard wurde gepatcht. Damit sollten auch die Probleme wie "Gameguard Error 123/154" und "This progam is unavailable in your country" verschwunden sein! Ich komme jetzt ganz ohne Proleme bis zum Login Bildschirm. Hoffe das es auch bei euch klappt!

Falls aber trotzdem Probleme auftreten, so kann ich auch die eine oder andere Frage via PM beantworten, oder einfach hier reinposten, damit die Leute die das gleiche Problem hab, eine Lösung finden!


*Hier noch eine Liste von NCSoft*

http://eu.aiononline.com/uk/gameguard/#


Hoffe ich konnte euch helfen, falls ich was falsch geschrieben hab, oder wenn ihr noch was zu ergänzen habt, einfach hier im Forum schreiben oder via PM.
Danke.


*Letzte Änderungen*
Gameguard Error 1024 - [13.09.09]
"The clients regional code is not compatible" - [13.09.09]
Gameguard Kaspysky FIX - [16.09.09]


Mit freundlichen Grüßen,

*Seyd*


----------



## Sanji2k3 (30. August 2009)

Sehr netter Guide 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mit den Fehler von GameGuard kann man ja sonst nie wirklcih was anfangen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



/vote for Sticky


----------



## Rayon (30. August 2009)

Mir fehlt GG Error 320  Ansonsten nett 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SeyitAbi (30. August 2009)

Oh habs vergessen^^

so hinzugefügt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rayon (30. August 2009)

Sehr nett, jetzt kann ich ihn empfehlen *g*


----------



## Mein Name ist Hase (30. August 2009)

Hallo zusammen
Ich habe GG Fehler 124/153. Habe schon den Ordner gelöscht, jedoch hat es nichts gebracht. Ich erhalte bei jedem Start den Fehler in jener Form, dass der IE startet und ich auf eine Seite gelange von Gameguard. Das Spiel kann ich jedoch normal starten. Hat jemand eine Idee?

MfG Mein Name ist Hase 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tommsen (30. August 2009)

Gut gemacht ;]


----------



## Berserkius (30. August 2009)

Haste richtig genial gemacht und schwupps ist mein Fehler behoben wurden.

Danke vielmals!!!!


----------



## Mein Name ist Hase (30. August 2009)

Nun habe ich auch noch Fehler 340 -.- Bloss kann ich nicht alle 4 Dateien bei der Firewall zur Ausnahme machen (Vista). Zugelassen sind nur .exe -.-


----------



## Dungorn (30. August 2009)

Error code 124, 153


auch nach dem löschen des gameguard passiert nix, bzw es kommt immer wieder das selbe :-(


----------



## Mein Name ist Hase (30. August 2009)

Dungorn schrieb:


> Error code 124, 153
> 
> 
> auch nach dem löschen des gameguard passiert nix, bzw es kommt immer wieder das selbe :-(



Das gleiche hier..


----------



## SeyitAbi (30. August 2009)

Mein schrieb:


> Nun habe ich auch noch Fehler 340 -.- Bloss kann ich nicht alle 4 Dateien bei der Firewall zur Ausnahme machen (Vista). Zugelassen sind nur .exe -.-



Ehm doch es müsste eigtl. gehen, einfach beim Programm hinzufügen, bzw. beim durchsuchen "Dateityp" von "Anwendungen (.exe;.com;.icd)" auf "Alle Dateien" umändern!


----------



## SeyitAbi (30. August 2009)

Hab nen Gameguard fix hochgeladen, einfach runter und die schritte die oben beschrieben sind ausführen!


----------



## SeyitAbi (30. August 2009)

Hab nen Gameguard fix hochladen, einfach runterladen und die oben beschriebenen Schritte ausführen!


----------



## Mein Name ist Hase (30. August 2009)

SeyitAbi schrieb:


> Ehm doch es müsste eigtl. gehen, einfach beim Programm hinzufügen, bzw. beim durchsuchen "Dateityp" von "Anwendungen (.exe;.com;.icd)" auf "Alle Dateien" umändern!



Leider nicht, bei mir wird nur .exe;.com;.icd angezeigt, ich kann "Alle Dateien" nicht auswählen, es steht gar nicht in der Liste. Nur ".exe;.com;.icd" ist aufgelistet.


----------



## SeyitAbi (30. August 2009)

Mein schrieb:


> Leider nicht, bei mir wird nur .exe;.com;.icd angezeigt, ich kann "Alle Dateien" nicht auswählen, es steht gar nicht in der Liste. Nur ".exe;.com;.icd" ist aufgelistet.



Hm, ich hab leider Windows XP, kann dir jetzt nicht sagen wie du es machen musst, aber ich guck ma noch im Inet nach, und falls ich was finde, post ich es hier rein


----------



## Mein Name ist Hase (30. August 2009)

Habe den Gameguard Fix heruntergeladen und den Ordner / die Datei ersetzt damit. Jedoch immer noch das Problem 124/153. Problem 340 scheint nicht mehr aufzutreten. Dafür öffnet der Launcher nicht immer, wenn ich ihn anwähle. Mich kotzt es langsam an.

Zusätzlich kommt ab und zu noch der Fehler:

Verbindungsaufbau zum Spiel-Patchserver nicht möglich.

Bitte überprüfen Sie Ihre Internetverbindung oder versuchen Sie es später erneut.

Wenn Sie das Update überspringen möchten, können Sie den Start des Spiels erzwingen, indem Sie in der Spieleliste das Rechtsklick-Menü aufrufen oder die Haupt-Schaltfläche benutzen.



Fehler-Code: 36 (PatchServerCommunicationError):

Kommunikationsfehler des Patch-Servers bei Ausführen des Vorgangs:

Getting Current Version






Also wirklich die volle Bandbreite an Fehlern.


----------



## Dungorn (30. August 2009)

Selbst wenn ich die fehlermeldungen ignoriere 

bei 124 153   ........350 360 380  

und den Gameguard weiter durchlaufen lasse 

Erscheint die total tolle fehler meldung 


This Program is not unavailable in your Country     



die oben genannten fehler wie z.b suchen nach den anwendungen umschalten auf alle datein geht leider nicht :-(




Edit : 
Auch mit dem Gameguardfix   bleiben die fehler bestehen, ich würd mal sagen ganz schön buggy :-(


----------



## Mein Name ist Hase (30. August 2009)

Dungorn schrieb:


> Selbst wenn ich die fehlermeldungen ignoriere
> 
> bei 124 153   ........350 360 380
> 
> ...



Genau die gleichen Probleme.
Ich würde sagen, Gameguard und NCLauncher sind nicht nur "ganz schön buggy", sondern auch "ganz schön stümperhaft".


----------



## TheOtherGuy (30. August 2009)

Mein schrieb:


> Leider nicht, bei mir wird nur .exe;.com;.icd angezeigt, ich kann "Alle Dateien" nicht auswählen, es steht gar nicht in der Liste. Nur ".exe;.com;.icd" ist aufgelistet.



Kopiere die kompletten Dateinamen einfach mal unten ins Feld, das sollte funktionieren.
Bei mir hats geklappt, jedoch bewirkt hat es nichts.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dungorn (30. August 2009)

So traurig das auch klingen mag, aber wenn es nun schon solche probleme gibt  sieht die zukunft  auch miit der Spiel cd nicht besser aus!

Mittlerweile platzt mir der schädel!.... eine möglichkeit bleibt mir ja noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Falls diese möglichkeit die ich in betracht ziehe auch wirkungslos ist, werde ich wohl auf die post mit der cd warten müssen



Ich installiere nochmal als rechte des administrators vielleicht gehts ja dann


----------



## Mein Name ist Hase (30. August 2009)

Hat denn hier keiner die Errors 124/153? Also ich habe den Client nochmals neu installiert und hatte wieder das gleiche Problem. Auch der GG Fix hat wie gesagt nicht geholfen. Bitte um Hilfe!


----------



## Berghammer71 (30. August 2009)

Mein schrieb:


> Hat denn hier keiner die Errors 124/153? Also ich habe den Client nochmals neu installiert und hatte wieder das gleiche Problem. Auch der GG Fix hat wie gesagt nicht geholfen. Bitte um Hilfe!



oh - da gibts mehr als genug von lol (sry, die spielewelt kennt gameguard ein bissl)

http://www.amazon.de/gp/forum/cd/discussio...Tx3EPXL0GSRXCUY

Vista32, W7 soll es Probs geben. Vista 64 fixes u.s.w.

Das Dingen hat schon so manchen den Nerv geraubt, ist eine Schutzprogramm für verschiedenste Spiele.

Eine von anderen Spielern empfohlen Lösung war, Windows Firewall, Defender, Virensanner und firewalls allgemein abschalten, einige hatten Glück mit wenn sie Aion als Admin gestartet haben u.s.w.

Angekündigt war, gc ev. ganz raus ect, u.s.w. - wer sicher gehen will, wartet son paar infos anderer User nochmal ab    - meine Schutzprogramme bleiben jedenfalls an, sonst wären sie den Namen ja nicht wert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dungorn (30. August 2009)

Öhm, hab nun nochmal entpackt und glückwunsch nun stürzt er stehts bei dem instalshield wizzard ab... ich bekomm ne krise


----------



## Mein Name ist Hase (30. August 2009)

Danke für die Antwort. Bei mir kommt beim Start einfach immer ein Browserfenster mit Error 124/153. Das Spiel lässt sich jedoch starten. An der Firewall kanns ja nicht liegen, auch nicht am Gameguard. Der Fix jedenfalls nütze nichts.


----------



## Berghammer71 (30. August 2009)

Mein schrieb:


> Danke für die Antwort. Bei mir kommt beim Start einfach immer ein Browserfenster mit Error 124/153. Das Spiel lässt sich jedoch starten. An der Firewall kanns ja nicht liegen, auch nicht am Gameguard. Der Fix jedenfalls nütze nichts.



Naja,    gameguard < wowkiller  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aldaria (30. August 2009)

Wenn ich die guide so lese, wird es mir schlecht.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Nicht wegen der Guide, sondern wegen dem GameGuard. Firewall ausschalten, Benützerkonto deaktivieren. Damit die Anticheat software funktioniert, muss man sicherheit für das Betriebsystem ausschalten, kann ja wohl nicht sein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## VIRUS114 (30. August 2009)

Game guard Fix download geht nicht mehr


----------



## SeyitAbi (30. August 2009)

VIRUS114 schrieb:


> Game guard Fix download geht nicht mehr



jo werde es nochmal hochladen, diesmal ne andere version, villeicht bring es ja dann etwas, nur ist immer bei jedem unterschiedlich, gameguard halt, auch ich habe aion 2x deinstalliert, und jetzt läuft alles stabil


----------



## SeyitAbi (30. August 2009)

Mein schrieb:


> Danke für die Antwort. Bei mir kommt beim Start einfach immer ein Browserfenster mit Error 124/153. Das Spiel lässt sich jedoch starten. An der Firewall kanns ja nicht liegen, auch nicht am Gameguard. Der Fix jedenfalls nütze nichts.



hm, wie hast du die patches denn herruntergeladen`über den launcher oder extern??
Habe überall gelesen, das die leute die es extern heruntergeladen habe, zu 90% immer fehler bekommen, über launcher zu 40% ^^

Im moment kann ich dir nur sagen, Aion deinstallieren, alle Ordner löschen, Firewall und antivir ausschalten, Launcher starten und ggf. von da aus runterladen und installieren.

So ist das mit Aion >.<


----------



## SeyitAbi (30. August 2009)

Dungorn schrieb:


> Öhm, hab nun nochmal entpackt und glückwunsch nun stürzt er stehts bei dem instalshield wizzard ab... ich bekomm ne krise



Werde gucken was ich so finde, sobald ich für euch ne Lösung hab, schreib ich es hier gleich rein! Abwarten =(


----------



## SIERRA 117 (30. August 2009)

SeyitAbi schrieb:


> Im moment kann ich dir nur sagen, Aion deinstallieren, alle Ordner löschen, Firewall und antivir ausschalten, Launcher starten und ggf. von da aus runterladen und installieren.
> 
> So ist das mit Aion >.<



da spiel ich lieber kein aion als meine firewall aus zu machen und den antivirus!


----------



## Berghammer71 (30. August 2009)

SeyitAbi schrieb:


> Werde gucken was ich so finde, sobald ich für euch ne Lösung hab, schreib ich es hier gleich rein! Abwarten =(



Bei Vista 64 half jemand die Version von fileplanet *INTERNATIONAL PREFERED SERVER*, mit
der anderen fileplanet version hatte er Pech gehabt.

"Angeblich" sollen da verschiedene Versionen liegen - bestätigen kann ich das nicht, selbst wenn - müßte
es sich ja _normal_ selbst updaten, vg.......


----------



## SeyitAbi (30. August 2009)

Mein schrieb:


> Danke für die Antwort. Bei mir kommt beim Start einfach immer ein Browserfenster mit Error 124/153. Das Spiel lässt sich jedoch starten. An der Firewall kanns ja nicht liegen, auch nicht am Gameguard. Der Fix jedenfalls nütze nichts.



Ehm, ich muss noch wissen was du für Dateien im Gameguard Ordner hast! Meistens fehlen immer paar dateien.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (30. August 2009)

hi all hab mir die beta gezoggen jetzt probleme beim patchen will nicht in die genge kommen beim laden vom patch
is das bei euch auch so 
hab jetzt fast 2 stunden an und nur 16% -.-
aja hab gameguard error 0


----------



## SeyitAbi (30. August 2009)

Hordlerkiller schrieb:


> hi all hab mir die beta gezoggen jetzt probleme beim patchen will nicht in die genge kommen beim laden vom patch
> is das bei euch auch so
> hab jetzt fast 2 stunden an und nur 16% -.-
> aja hab gameguard error 0



Ehm hast du Windows 7 drauf?

Gameguard 0 heißt das Gameguard veraltet ist, musst den Gameguard fix runterladen welches oben im Guide steht.

ps. Lade gameguard fix nochmal hoch!


----------



## Hordlerkiller (30. August 2009)

ja hab win 7


----------



## SeyitAbi (30. August 2009)

Hordlerkiller schrieb:


> ja hab win 7



dacht ich mir, bitte den folgenden gameguard fix runterladen!

http://forgottenportal.com/downloadpage?ta...load&cid=81

und folgende Schritte ausführen:



> * Delete the GameGuard folder and GameGuard.des.
> * Extract the Zip file into the game directory where those files used to be.
> * If the game you are playing is not Rappelz, delete the GameGuard folder.
> * Start the Launcher of your game as an Administrator.
> * If it still doesn't work, delete the GameGuard folder within the game directory (don't delete GameGuard.des) and let it repatch.


----------



## Mein Name ist Hase (30. August 2009)

Hallo zusammen! 
Also: Ich habe den ganzen Client heruntergeladen. (von mmorpg-com.de) Und zwar auf Mirror 3. Das ist übrigens laut Dateiname die gleiche Version wie diejenige auf Fileplanet auf den internationalen Servern. (also scheinbar für Vista 64bit, welches ich besitze). Jedoch hat es wie gesagt nichts gebracht. Ich lade nun von http://games.on.net/file/29152/Aion_-_Towe...ity_Game_Client nocheinmal den ganzen Client herunter, dieses Mal mit dem _FP am Ende. Vielleicht hilfts. 

@SeyitAbi
Wie meinst du das, welche Dateien? Habe insgesamt 22 Elemente im Ordner Gameguard, falls das was hilft. Übrigens: Ist es normal, dass der Ordner AionEU heisst und nicht wie im Anfangspost nur Aion?

Ansonsten: Ist das überhaupt möglich, bloss Aion zu deinstallieren, den Launcher zu behalten und von dort aus Aion neu zu installieren? Falls ja, würde ich dies später probieren, falls der Client von Games on Net nichts genützt hat. 

MfG


----------



## SeyitAbi (30. August 2009)

Wie oben beschrieben heißt Gameguard error 123/154 das die Dateien im Gameguard Ordner beschädigt sind, bei manchen fehlen einfach paar dateien, also ich habe im Gameguard Ordner 20 Dateien!

Ehm, Launcher starten, auf Aion gehen, rechtsklick -> Spiel deinstallieren! Nur dann ist es meistens so, das Aion dann nicht mehr in der Liste ist. Also extern runterladen, und evtl dann so installieren.


----------



## Mein Name ist Hase (30. August 2009)

Edit: Habe nun den Fix reingeladen. 20 Dateien sinds nun. Auch die neue Gameguard.des hab ich. Jedoch immer noch Error 124,153.

Edit2: Scheinbar sinds nun nachdem ich Gameguard wieder angelassen habe, wieder 22 Dateien.


----------



## SeyitAbi (30. August 2009)

Mein schrieb:


> Hier ist eine Auflistung des Ordners. Vielleicht hilfts.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



hmm ich habe andere Dateien drin, kann aber auch daran liegen das ich win xp hab, aber wenn du willst kann ich dir mein Ordner schicken und du probierst es aus, schaden kann es ja nicht, kopiere aber trotzdem sicherheitshalber dein Ordner!

KLICK


----------



## Mein Name ist Hase (30. August 2009)

Hm.. das Bild war veraltet. Also vor dem Fix Ordner. Ich habe nun nachdem ich den Fix Ordner reingeladen habe Aion starten wollen, hat irgendwas aktualisiert oder so, und nun hab ich wieder 20 Elemente. Vielleicht kannst du mal ein Bild von deinem Ordner machen? Jedenfalls habe ich immer noch Fehler 124,153 und zu Beginn hatte ich wieder 320 und weitere Errors. Die sind nun weg, jedoch immer noch 124,153

Edit: Zusätzlich kam wieder einmal



> Verbindungsaufbau zum Spiel-Patchserver nicht möglich.
> 
> Bitte überprüfen Sie Ihre Internetverbindung oder versuchen Sie es später erneut.
> 
> ...


----------



## SeyitAbi (30. August 2009)

Mein schrieb:


> Hm.. das Bild war veraltet. Also vor dem Fix Ordner. Ich habe nun nachdem ich den Fix Ordner reingeladen habe Aion starten wollen, hat irgendwas aktualisiert oder so, und nun hab ich wieder 20 Elemente. Vielleicht kannst du mal ein Bild von deinem Ordner machen? Jedenfalls habe ich immer noch Fehler 124,153 und zu Beginn hatte ich wieder 320 und weitere Errors. Die sind nun weg, jedoch immer noch 124,153



hm gameguard error 320 ist ja noch gut, weil es ab dem 31.09 gefixt wird...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mein Name ist Hase (30. August 2009)

Ich probiere das ganze nun nochmals ohne Antivir und Firewall.

Edit: 



> Verbindungsaufbau zum Spiel-Patchserver nicht möglich.
> 
> Bitte überprüfen Sie Ihre Internetverbindung oder versuchen Sie es später erneut.
> 
> ...



Taucht immer noch auf bei abgeschaltener Firewall, Antivir


----------



## Dungorn (30. August 2009)

Da ich ja ein dickkopf bin

Folgendes 

Für die leute bei denen der instalwizzard  abstürzt- kann ich sagen er stürzt nicht ab! es dauert nur ca 2h bis er es raft sich voll zuöffnen   dann kann man normal installieren


Obs dann läuft weis ich noch nicht


----------



## Mein Name ist Hase (30. August 2009)

Ich glaube ich installier das Spiel nun nochmals bei abgeschaltener Firewall und Antivir. Und danach tue ich bevor ich das erste mal den Launcher öffne den Fix vom Gameguard rein. Vielleicht hilfts.


----------



## SeyitAbi (30. August 2009)

Mein schrieb:


> Ich glaube ich installier das Spiel nun nochmals bei abgeschaltener Firewall und Antivir. Und danach tue ich bevor ich das erste mal den Launcher öffne den Fix vom Gameguard rein. Vielleicht hilfts.




Hm ob das so eine gute idee ist weiß ich nciht, da du es ja ganz von neu installierst, da müsste es eigtl auch so klappen....
Also ich hatte am anfang auch gameguard error 320, ich habs neu installiert OHNE antivir, und jetzt geht bei mir alles.

versuch zuerst ohne antivier und firewall zu installieren, und starte dann mal


----------



## Dungorn (30. August 2009)

wenns klappt sagste dann bitte bescheid?


Wenn die probleme weiterhin bestehen bleiben sehe ich schwarz, die game cd wird doch sicherlich genauso herrausgegeben wie wir nun den client ( 9GB ) heruntergeladen haben oder?

Wenn der Gameguard am rum zicken ist dann mahlzeit!  
Und Spielen ohne firewall und anderen sicherungsprogrammen kann ich jedenfalls nicht empfehlen, da kommt dann meist mehr mist bei rum als alles andere


bin mal gespannt ob ich gleich wieder fehler 124 153      340 350 360  haben werde


----------



## Mein Name ist Hase (30. August 2009)

SeyitAbi schrieb:


> Hm ob das so eine gute idee ist weiß ich nciht, da du es ja ganz von neu installierst, da müsste es eigtl auch so klappen....
> Also ich hatte am anfang auch gameguard error 320, ich habs neu installiert OHNE antivir, und jetzt geht bei mir alles.
> 
> versuch zuerst ohne antivier und firewall zu installieren, und starte dann mal



Nun habe ich nach erneutem Starten mit gefixtem Gameguard wieder nur noch 124,153. Nun probiere ich eine Neuinstallation.

Edit: Dann meinst du SeyitAbi, ich soll nur ohne Firewall und Antivir neu installieren? Sprich ich soll den Gameguard Ordner belassen.


----------



## SeyitAbi (30. August 2009)

Dungorn schrieb:


> wenns klappt sagste dann bitte bescheid?
> 
> 
> Wenn die probleme weiterhin bestehen bleiben sehe ich schwarz, die game cd wird doch sicherlich genauso herrausgegeben wie wir nun den client ( 9GB ) heruntergeladen haben oder?
> ...



Hm falls alles nichts hilft, an den NCSoft Support wenden, oder abwarten bis ncsoft nen fix herrausbringt


----------



## Mein Name ist Hase (30. August 2009)

Ich bin am neu installieren. Etwas ist schon mal auffällig, seitdem ich die Firewall und Antivir ausgeschaltet habe, lässt sich die Exe Datei sofort öffnen und installieren.


----------



## SeyitAbi (30. August 2009)

Mein schrieb:


> Ich bin am neu installieren. Etwas ist schon mal auffällig, seitdem ich die Firewall und Antivir ausgeschaltet habe, lässt sich die Exe Datei sofort öffnen und installieren.



ist doch shconmal was, versuchs ohne den gameguard fix, müsste eigentlich klappen


----------



## Dungorn (30. August 2009)

So alle neu installiert ohne firewall und gedöns


Erst kam der fehler Verbindungsaufbau zum Spiel-Patchserver nicht möglich.

Bitte überprüfen Sie Ihre Internetverbindung oder versuchen Sie es später erneut.

Wenn Sie das Update überspringen möchten, können Sie den Start des Spiels erzwingen, indem Sie in der Spieleliste das Rechtsklick-Menü aufrufen oder die Haupt-Schaltfläche benutzen.



Dann hab ich  den start erzwungen und wolla 124 und 153 die alte leier


----------



## SeyitAbi (30. August 2009)

Hm hier wegen der verbinug zum Server. Hier wird beschrieben wie es geht, aber in englisch!


> Cannot Connect to the Authorization Servers
> 
> If you recieve this error, while other people can connect without a problem, try this fix from Auxsul.
> Go to your Aion folder (c:\Program Files\NCsoft\Aion) and open addcache.xml with notepad. You should see something like this:
> ...


----------



## Tokenlord (30. August 2009)

Ich wollte noch einmal kurz meine Meinung kundtun:

Sehr netter Guide, hilft bestimmt vielen.
Von daher: Gute Arbeit!

Auch schön dass du dich um Fragen immer sehr schnell kümmerst.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dungorn (30. August 2009)

nachdem der gameguard durch gelaufen ist kommt 
 GameGuard update failure. Error code 340, 350, 361, 380


----------



## Mein Name ist Hase (30. August 2009)

Hat nichts genützt, immer noch 124,153...


----------



## Dungorn (30. August 2009)

so und nun kommt wieder der bonus des ganzen wenn man mal von 124 153 350 etc pp absieht 



This Program is not unavailable in your Country 




es spielt also nicht wirklich eine rolle ob die sicherheitssoftware an ist oder nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SeyitAbi (30. August 2009)

Dungorn schrieb:


> nachdem der gameguard durch gelaufen ist kommt
> GameGuard update failure. Error code 340, 350, 361, 380



Schuld dafür ist normalerweise dein firewall oder deine sicherheitssoftware, lies dir es nochmal oben durch, firewall deaktivieren, sicherheitssoftware deaktivieren, und die sachen die oben aufgeführt sind müssen beim firewall manuell eingefügt werden, damit der firewall die dateien nicht mehr blockt


----------



## SeyitAbi (30. August 2009)

Überprüf bitte nochmal deine Regions- und Sprachoptionen in der Systemsteuerung. 

Guck mal was ich hier gefunden hab



> Ha ich bin ja sooo cool ich hab den Fehler irgendwie behoben wenn auch nicht grad auf Seriöser Art und Weise.... hab im GameGuard Ordner einfach mal en paar Datein gelöscht, danach die Reparieren Funktion vom Launcher drüber laufen lassen.
> Danach mein Antiviren Software komplett beendet und Aion gestartet dann hat sich der GG aktualisiert und siehe da das schöne Intro auf Englisch und ein hübsches Login Fenster.



Also sicherheitssoftware komplett deaktivieren, GameMon.des löschen, launcher starten und Aion rechtsklick -> reparieren!

http://www.aion-forum.com/hilfe/2383-gameguard-4.html


----------



## Mein Name ist Hase (30. August 2009)

Ich versuche nun den Client von Games on Net. Bin bei 56% herunterladen


----------



## SeyitAbi (30. August 2009)

Dungorn schrieb:


> so und nun kommt wieder der bonus des ganzen wenn man mal von 124 153 350 etc pp absieht
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dungorn (30. August 2009)

aber da ist wieder das problem das man nicht auf alle dateien schalten kann


----------



## SeyitAbi (30. August 2009)

Dungorn schrieb:


> aber da ist wieder das problem das man nicht auf alle dateien schalten kann



So hab jetzt ne Lösung für die Fehler 123/154 gepostet! Kannst es am Ende des Guides lesen, hoffe das es funktioniert!


----------



## Mein Name ist Hase (30. August 2009)

Na toll, ich repariere Aion wegen dem Tipp und dabei kommt folgendes: 

Fehler-Code: 58 (FileGroupApplicationErrorRollbackNotAttempted):

Ein Fehler bei der Anwendung des Patches ist aufgetreten

aber es wurde kein Rollback versucht.

Die Software ist nun inkonsistent und sollte repariert oder neu installiert werden.

Folgende Fehler sind beim Patch aufgetreten:

Von der Übertragungsverbindung können keine Daten gelesen werden: Die Verbindung wurde geschlossen.


----------



## Dungorn (30. August 2009)

das dingen spinnt sich doch einen zurecht 



habe nun die Gamemon.des gelöscht


6 mal reaprieren gedrückt dann kam kein verbindungsaufbau fehler xy 124 153   
jetzt beim 10. mal  fängt er an zu durch suchen was defekt ist bzw zu reparieren



edit 

Repariert ist es nun fehler bleiben bestehen


----------



## TheOtherGuy (30. August 2009)

Hab nun auch alles durchprobiert und sitze immernoch bei 124/153. Allerdings lädt er nun auch das Intro und ich komme zum Login Screen. Wobei ich ja bezweifel, dass das Spiel so laufen würde. 
Naja, mal die kommende Woche abwarten, vielleicht tut sich da was Neues auf.


----------



## Dungorn (30. August 2009)

Gameguard ordner nachdem runterladen 

15 dataein 

nach dem reparieren 17


----------



## Mein Name ist Hase (30. August 2009)

Ich würde euch wirklich empfehlen den Client mal von http://files-euaf-adl.games.on.net/downloa...nstaller-FP.zip herunterzuladen. Lade gerade mit 600k/sek und bin bei 72%. Ich habe in einem anderen Forum gelesen, dass diese Version im Gegensatz zu derjeniger von Fileplanet geholfen hat. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dungorn (30. August 2009)

der link funzt nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dessertdog (30. August 2009)

Dungorn schrieb:


> der link funzt nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Jo bei mir auch nicht


----------



## SeyitAbi (30. August 2009)

Dessertdog schrieb:


> Jo bei mir auch nicht




*Direkt runterladen:* Klick

*Download Seite:* Klick


----------



## Dessertdog (30. August 2009)

SeyitAbi schrieb:


> *Direkt runterladen:* Klick
> 
> *Download Seite:* Klick


Perfekt danke jetzt gehts


----------



## Berghammer71 (31. August 2009)

*unaviable land .... error 124 153 please reinstall​*
Kannst Deine Liste erweitertern - ich schreib gleich alles was da stören kann  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Zusatzinfo: Virenscanner können das Progamm so zerschiessen, das die Reperaturfunktion nicht wirkt!
So reicht bei Avast das ausstelllen nicht, Selbstprüfungsmodul, Anwendungen im Vollbildmodus,Teste Speicher am besten alles auf aus zu finden unter [Rechts Klick Avast Symbol] -  (Programm Einstellung).

124,153 ist auch abstellbar unter vista 32, wichtig programm, samt luncher deinstallieren

Läuft ein Virenprogramm, kann man das *nicht durch reparieren* unbedingt wieder zum laufen bringen



1: Firewall aus, Virenprogramme aus, sidebar auch noch aus
2: programm völlig deinstallieren, samt luncher
3: Setup als admin ausführen, kompatiblitätsmodus,
design, deskop, Xp modus, deaktiveren, als admin ausführen, dann rechts als admin ausführen
4: Aion nicht nach setup starten, sondern nach beenden des setups ebenfalls wieder so:
design, deskop, Xp modus, deaktiveren, als admin ausführen, dann rechts als admin ausführen
 
Wenn es geholfen hat, bitte kurz ein thx, damit die anderen wissen das dies der richtige Weg ist!

Dauerhaft ohne Sicherheitsprogramme den PC zu fahren bringt Gefahren mit sich!


----------



## SeyitAbi (31. August 2009)

Danke dir für die Info!!

habs jetzt editiert, hoffe das es den Leuten hilft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SIERRA 117 (31. August 2009)

Ich bekomme auch Error code 124, 153 

aber das spiel an sich startet ohne probleme!

so 1-5 sec schwarzer bildschirm am Anfang aber es startet. 

finde die meldung nervig, und bin schon bisschen enttäuscht! so viele probleme mit Antivirus etc....
ich hoffe aber das bei der fertigen version solche problem nicht auf treten.


----------



## afrael (31. August 2009)

schön gemacht ^^


----------



## Berghammer71 (31. August 2009)

Noch eine mini Korrektur

•4: Aion nicht nach setup starten, sondern nach beenden des setups ebenfalls wieder so:
•design, deskop,  deaktiveren,  _Xp Modus_.... als admin ausführen, dann rechts als admin ausführen

Der XP Modus sollte beim echten starten unter Vista 32 aus! - war ein paste copyfehler


Kaspery 10 - soll nicht mit Aion laufen (bis zur desintallation) version soll gehen, hab ich noch im offieziellen Forum
gelesen.


----------



## OldboyX (31. August 2009)

Für Aion Avira Antivir Personal Edition - macht keine Probleme. Bei ein paar Kollegen waren Avast und dergleichen das Problem, ich benutze schon seit längerem Avira Antivir, da es viel weniger Resourcen verbraucht und ich auf einen Großteil des aufgezwängten Schutzes von anderen Virenscannern absolut verzichten kann. Solange man nicht wahllos Programme installiert oder sonstigen Unfug aus dem Internet oder Email Attachements anklickt ist eine gute Firewall (bzw. der Umgang mit der Firewall) viel wichtiger als das Antivirus Programm.


----------



## SeyitAbi (31. August 2009)

Dungorn schrieb:


> so und nun kommt wieder der bonus des ganzen wenn man mal von 124 153 350 etc pp absieht
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Guck mal unter Region- und Sprachoption nach ob du alles auf Deutsch hast! Und Launcher auch.
Achja und die folgenden Dateien die oben aufgelistet sindnochmal zu Ausnahmen einfügen beim Windows Firewall.

Falls es nicht hilft, auf Aion Icon rechtsklick -> Als Admin ausführen


----------



## Dungorn (31. August 2009)

hab ich alles gemacht bis auf das reinkopieren das geht nicht :-( 


Und es geht immer noch nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SeyitAbi (31. August 2009)

Hier seht ihr was passiert wenn ihr Antivir Scanner laufen habt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dungorn (31. August 2009)

Selbst ist der Mann 
 Fehler bei 124 und 153 
Habe nun den fehler herausgefunden und darf euch frohen herzens sagen 

Firewall an 
Antivir an 

Und ich kann ins game 

Folgendes :  

Start 
Ausführen

services.msc     
eingeben 

Dann in der liste 
Sicherheitscenter Deaktivieren
Sicherheitskonto- Manager Deaktivieren


Pc ist trotzdem geschützt und ihr könnt Aion in aller seelenruhe spielen!





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SeyitAbi (31. August 2009)

Freut mich das es jetzt funktioniert, werde es jetzt reineditieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Plank (31. August 2009)

Dungorn schrieb:


> Selbst ist der Mann
> Fehler bei 124 und 153
> Habe nun den fehler herausgefunden und darf euch frohen herzens sagen
> 
> ...



Das ist aber nicht zu empfehlen, da es deinem System schaden kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dungorn (31. August 2009)

Das mag sein, aber eine andere lösung gibt es ja leider nicht *hmpf*

Ich rechne auch nicht damit Das die macher von GameGuard diese probleme in den griff bekommen


----------



## Plank (31. August 2009)

Dungorn schrieb:


> Das mag sein, aber eine andere lösung gibt es ja leider nicht *hmpf*
> 
> Ich rechne auch nicht damit Das die macher von GameGuard diese probleme in den griff bekommen



Sie werden es schon noch fixen, keine bange. Jedenfalls würde ich keine Systemvränderungen die es auf Dauer schädigen können vornehmen, nur weil eine Seite die total belanglos ist aufpoppt, diesen "Fehler" haben sehr viele, ich z.b. auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es wurde sogar berichtet, dass es auf der gamescom bei jedem Aion neustart vorkam das die besagte Seite aufging


----------



## Berghammer71 (31. August 2009)

Plank schrieb:


> Sie werden es schon noch fixen, keine bange. Jedenfalls würde ich keine Systemvränderungen die es auf Dauer schädigen können vornehmen, nur weil eine Seite die total belanglos ist aufpoppt, diesen "Fehler" haben sehr viele, ich z.b. auch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Sie werden es ev. rausnehmen..je nachdem wie die community reagiert, und ich werds mir nicht nehmen lassen
mich am 25.9. in buffed Aion Forum zu schauen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




> Sicherheitscenter Deaktivieren
> Sicherheitskonto- Manager Deaktivieren



Es gibt wie der TE schon beschrieben hat um 2 Files, aion.bin gamemon.des - die müssen durch die Sicherheitssoftware durchglassen werden.

Ich hab Aion samt NC Launcher an root\AION kopiert, Windowsdefender, Windows-Firewall, Zone-Labs, Spy-Bot Kontomanager läuft normal mit, alles ausser Avast.


----------



## Fendrin (31. August 2009)

Hi,

sry 4 OT aber:



> Solange man nicht wahllos Programme installiert oder sonstigen Unfug aus dem Internet oder Email Attachements anklickt ist *eine gute Firewall (bzw. der Umgang mit der Firewall) viel wichtiger als das Antivirus Programm.*



Epicfail!
http://video.google.de/videoplay?docid=-9179940514495321914 
Schau dir einfach mal in Ruhe das Video an.

m.f.g.
Fen


----------



## Trish09 (31. August 2009)

Hab auch GG Fehler 124 und 153, er zeigt mir immer ne Seite wie man Spiele deinstalliert lul
Das Spiel läuft aber ansich, kann das Video sehn und komme zum Loginbildschirm

Is das jetz nun n richtiger Fehler oder kann ich das ignorieren? Immerhin läuft das Spiel


----------



## SeyitAbi (31. August 2009)

kannst es ignorieren, kommt bei mir auch, kommt glaube bei jedem... gameguard wird es sicherlich spätrer fixen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Trish09 (31. August 2009)

SeyitAbi schrieb:


> kannst es ignorieren, kommt bei mir auch, kommt glaube bei jedem... gameguard wird es sicherlich spätrer fixen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



kk dann mach ich das mal und hoffe das es der OB nich im wege steht ^^


----------



## PC-Flo (31. August 2009)

hab ebenfalls die 2 besagten Fehler und ja auch bei mir wird diese Seite geöffnet.
Aber eine gute Sache hat das ganze schon... man bekommt schön mit Bildern erklärt wie man ein Programm deinstalliert  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hauptsache das Spiel läuft! ...und die Server halten durch damit man die OB und den Release richtig geniesen kann 

P.S. Das mimimi hat keiner gelesen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SeyitAbi (31. August 2009)

HAHA wo du recht hast hast du recht.. ein toller "Software Deinstallations" Guide XD


----------



## Dungorn (31. August 2009)

Nun verstehe ich die welt nimmer mein Vista verscheißert mich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Hatte ja die dienste deaktiviert, hatte es mir nochmals durch den kopf sickern lassen wieder aktiviert neugestartet einfach mal aus interesse aion gestartet es kam zwar der fehler 124 / 153   nur komme ich nun ins game was gestern auf keinem fall ging!


Wobei mein Gameguard ordner unterschiedlich viele datein hat ich schwanke immer zwischen 25 und 18


----------



## Lintflas (31. August 2009)

Ich muß hier mal eine Lanze für alle geplagten Leute brechen. 


Es liegt ganz eindeutig am Launcher bzw. an Gameguard. Bei mir lief vorhin auch alles perfekt.
Das Spiel hat sich ordnungsgemäß gepatcht, und ließ sich beim ersten mal wunderbar starten.

Vor einer halben Stunde starte ich das Spiel nochmal, und bekomme auf einmal die bekannten 123/154 Fehlermeldungen.
Danach schließe ich den Launcher, starte neu, und bekomme die absurde "This progam is unavailable in your country"-Meldung.
Danach schließe ich den Launcher, starte neu, und bekomme wieder die 123/154-Meldung, aber diesmal lässt sich das Spiel witzigerweise starten.
Danach schließe ich den Launcher, starte neu, und mein Launcher hängt sich auf.
Beim nächsten Versuch läuft es wieder u.s.w.

Gameguard und der Launcher senden willkürliche Fehlermeldungen. Mal läuft es, dann läuft es wieder nicht.

Ich bin alles andere als ein PC-Noob. An mir und meinem System liegt es definitiv nicht. Sowohl die Regionaleistellungen von Windows XP
als auch die Launchereinstellungen und die Firewall waren von Anfang an richtig eingestellt. Desweiteren habe ich gerade 
mit einem Kollegen und Computer Ass telefoniert, der exakt dieselben Probleme hat. Hier im Forum gibt es ebenfalls eine Menge Leute mit diesen Problemen. 
Die Wahrscheinlichkeit, daß alle Leute mit diesen Problemen dieselben System-Macken haben, ist daher logischerweise auszuschließen.

Wer hier irgendwelche Tips in Bezug auf die Deaktivierung der Firewall und andere tiefgreifende Systemeinstellungen verteilt, liegt falsch. 
Also Finger weg von euren Systemeinstellungen! 
Das Problem liegt in den allermeisten Fällen an Gameguard und nicht an euren Systemen.

Wenn ihr trotzdem zu den Leuten gehört, bei denen es fehlerfrei läuft, habt ihr schlicht Glück gehabt.

Hoffen wir mal, daß NCSoft das Gameguard-Problem bis zum 6. Septemper unter Kontrolle bekommt. 


MfG


----------



## Berghammer71 (31. August 2009)

Dungorn schrieb:


> Nun verstehe ich die welt nimmer mein Vista verscheißert mich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Lieber Dungorn, speziell für Dich und kleiner Hase hatte ich mir die Mühe gemacht 124/153 möglichst genau zu beschreiben.

Ein paar Posts über deinen steht etwas von komplett deinstallieren, dann Sicherheitssoftware abschalten, neu installieren einfach weil sich gameguard oder aion sich zerschiesst, das heißt selbst wenn du alles wie immer machst und es für richtig hälts.. im Hintergrund laufen verschiedensteste Prozesse ab, die Gameguard quasi im Speicher halten und beeinflussen (blocken), das kannste alles nicht sehen. Wenn beim nächsten Gameguardupdate ein Prob hast weisst was zu tun ist, am Sicherheitscenter, Sicherheitslinien lag es bei mir nicht - nur wie sind deine konfiguriert?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Sei froh das es läuft, wenn Du kein Virenscanner hast, vermute ich das sich bei dir erst Sicherheitsrichtlienien aktualiersen mußten (tipp neustart las 124/153 las ich auch schon irgendwo) deshalb empfahl ich Installation auf Festplatte:\AionEu - das ist meist nicht so restriktiert wie Program Files. 

Mir sind die Vermutungen alle - auch ob Gameguard abgeschafft wird, zu wusselig, 25 Tage bis Lunch, gewöhnlich sah ich da keine großen Änderungen, und schnell etwas anderes dafür einbauen, was nicht getestet ist.. kann noch schlimmer sein.


--- Lintflas 



> Wer hier irgendwelche Tips in Bezug auf die Deaktivierung der Firewall



Das testet man seit Jahren ob man mit den Spiel rauskommt, in Bezug auf 124/153 berichten im Großteil aber alle mehr
über Virensanner, Sicherheitsprogramme. Sicherheitsprogramme machen nun mal tiefergehende Systemeinstellungen.

Das es an Gameguard liegt - darauf kam der TE auch, deshalb der Thread 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mann kann natürlich bis zum 6.9. auf ein update warten, wenn denn eins kommt..


----------



## Dungorn (31. August 2009)

Ich weis deine mühen auch zuschätzen


Ich hatte den pc neugestartet  und vor ein paar stunden auch komplett aus, ich ersehne mir das GameGuard beim nächsten update nicht wieder das spinnen anfängt sondern alles rundläuft so wie es eigentlich auch sein sollte.  6 Tage  das ist nicht viel um das problem was die extrem große masse betrifft abzuschaffen


----------



## Lintflas (31. August 2009)

Berghammer71 schrieb:


> Das es an Gameguard liegt - darauf kam der TE auch, deshalb der Thread
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Daß der TE da auch drauf gekommen ist, ist mir klar. Ich wollte nur nochmal deutlich machen, daß es weniger an der Inkompetenz
der geplagten Spieler liegt, sondern eindeutig an diesen grottenschlechten Gameguard-Programm.


MfG


----------



## Berghammer71 (31. August 2009)

An Lintflas und Dungorn aso.

Zu Gameguard, einmal google Probs seit Jahren bekannt, bei Aion stehts wohl ev. noch auf der Kippe aber es ist nichts angekündigt, nur das es ev. ganz rauskommt.

Wenn man in Beta-Foren so schaut, stehen da schon ne Menge Posts auch seit längeren, ich würde sicherheitshalber nicht davon ausgehen das sich das vorerst ändert.

Postiv fällt auf

- Open Beta für die westliche Welt
- Ideenreichtum
- endlich mal ne neuere mmorg engine, wenn bei weiten auch nicht so aktuell wie es ev. wünschenwert wäre
- offene Beta Foren, Informationspolitik vor dem Start

Also wer sein Programm schon vor Release herzeigen kann (oh wunder, läuft ja schon in Asien),
den wird in großen und ganzen auch kein gameguard(oderl leider?)  auf Dauer etwas anhaben können.

Ich tippe auf Platz 2, steigerungsfähig auf Jahre, das trotz Gameguards..so das es uns das geliebte Gameguard die nächste Zeit wohl erhalten bleibt. Die erste Zeit werden sie wohl eher gebannt das Feedback der Community zum Spiel selbst abwarten, diese dann anpassen - ev. Vorschläge, Übersetzungsfehler, u.s.w.


----------



## Dungorn (31. August 2009)

sowas in der art hab ich mir schon gedacht!

Nur das problem was ich sehe, viele die sich Aion vorbestellt haben und es kaum noch erwarten können endlich loszulegen werden einwenig von GameGuard aufgehalten bzw hingehalten 


Oder Sie geben auf und lassen es sein- wenn das der fall sein sollte, wird NCsoft definitiv etwas machen! wäre ja schade wenn AIon im kaim erstickt wird durch so ein Programm, was in meinen augen zu sensibel eingestellt ist


----------



## Misuma (1. September 2009)

ich würd nich in panik verfallen... Ich hab die fehlermeldungen  124 153  auch aber ers seit dem update auf 1.5

vorher hatte ich die nich und an meim system hat sich GAR NIX verändert seitdem. Ausser der patch wurde installiert.

Ich glaub das muss nurn kleiner patch her oder sonstiges..  abwarten


----------



## Trish09 (1. September 2009)

Misuma schrieb:


> ich würd nich in panik verfallen... Ich hab die fehlermeldungen  124 153  auch aber ers seit dem update auf 1.5
> 
> vorher hatte ich die nich und an meim system hat sich GAR NIX verändert seitdem. Ausser der patch wurde installiert.
> 
> Ich glaub das muss nurn kleiner patch her oder sonstiges..  abwarten



/sign war bei mri auch so


----------



## Kopernium (1. September 2009)

An meinem System hat sich gar nicht geändert und ich komme ganz normal mit der 1.5er Version in den Login Screen...


----------



## Misuma (1. September 2009)

Kopernium schrieb:


> An meinem System hat sich gar nicht geändert und ich komme ganz normal mit der 1.5er Version in den Login Screen...




jo ich hab zwar die beiden fhelercodes komme aber trotzdem ganz normal auch in log-in screen.. also kanns nix so dramatisches sein vorm beta tag dem 06.09 mach ich mir darüber kein kopp


----------



## Kopernium (1. September 2009)

Würde ich sowieso noch nicht...die OB ist in einer Woche...weiss gar nicht warum die Leute hier so tun, als ob sie jetzt nie wieder Aion zocken können, nur weil 1 Woche bevor ne Beta anfängt, sie nicht ins Spiel kommen, bzw zum Login-Screen -.-

Denn wenn die Leute bis zum  Login-Screen kommen, kommen wieder so Threads bei raus, wie: "Ich kann mich nicht einloggen, denn ich bin zu doof zum lesen. Was ist das los?"


Bitte Leute, bleibt einfach ruhig und wartet nächste Woche, bzw nächsten Sonntag ab...diese Panikmache bringt niemanden etwasl.


----------



## №1 _ηēXǿ-™ (1. September 2009)

Habe Error code 124, 153.

Installiere gerade die neuste version von Gameguard, wenn das was bringt lasse ich es euch wissen, ansonsten netter guide!


----------



## Pente (1. September 2009)

Ich mach's mal sticky.


----------



## RomanGV1 (1. September 2009)

&#8470;1 schrieb:


> Habe Error code 124, 153.
> 
> Installiere gerade die neuste version von Gameguard, wenn das was bringt lasse ich es euch wissen, ansonsten netter guide!



Bei mir kommen immer andere fehler..
Es geht munter weiter..
in china hatte ich seltsamer weise nie probs..
Ich hasse das prog.. wenn ich GameGuard schon höre wird mir schlecht.
Da ist selbst der PunkBuster 1000 mal besser..
http://www.evenbalance.com/
Aber den gibts wohl nur für Killer... ne shooter.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pente (1. September 2009)

RomanGV1 schrieb:


> Da ist selbst der PunkBuster 1000 mal besser..
> http://www.evenbalance.com/
> Aber den gibts wohl nur für Killer... ne shooter..
> 
> ...


Bei Warhammer Online wird PunkBuster eingesetzt.


----------



## B-Rocker (1. September 2009)

inwiefern beeinflusst das deaktivieren der sicherheitsdienste als lösung der gameguard fehler 124,153 die weitere sicherheit meines rechners?


----------



## Lintflas (1. September 2009)

Misuma schrieb:


> ich würd nich in panik verfallen... Ich hab die fehlermeldungen  124 153  auch aber ers seit dem update auf 1.5
> 
> vorher hatte ich die nich und an meim system hat sich GAR NIX verändert seitdem. Ausser der patch wurde installiert.
> 
> Ich glaub das muss nurn kleiner patch her oder sonstiges..  abwarten



Jup, bei mir begann das Gameguard-Problem auch erst ab dem 1.5 Patch.
Mittlerweile habe ich es in den Griff bekommen, aber bei Leuten die nicht soviel Ahnung von Windoof haben, 
kann das schnell zu Frust führen. 
Ohne Hacker-Schutz gehts natürlich nicht, aber die Gameguard-Programmier haben da eindeutig übertrieben.


MfG


----------



## Efgrib (1. September 2009)

und WIE hast du es in den griff bekommen?


----------



## AoC.Virtus (1. September 2009)

Hab mit letzte Nacht den Client (ca 9gb) gezogen.
Nun alles entpackt und per Adminfreigabe instaliert.

Das Game startet und läd "Gameguard" nach..... nun startet Spiel und das Tool
verweist mich auf eine Seite mit dem ErrorCode.

schön.......

NCSoft, sollte bitte den MIST abschaffen !
- angeblich ist Kasperky schult (laut anderen foren)
- dann widerum Vista64bit ...ahja

Ich hab in den letzten Wochen auch andere Spiele instaliert inkl mit PunkBuster.
Und dazu musste ich nix umconfigurieren ! Und keine Probleme....

Doch hier ist der Wurm drin. Wenn das so bleibt, dann wird das wohl nix mit Aion 

mein PC:

Q9650 4x 3GHZ
8GB DDR2-800 RAM
GTX 280 ink 1024 RAM

Vista64bit Ultimat <<<< ja und es rennt, wie ne Rakete
Kaspersky 2009 ink Router

klar werden jetzt einige vielleicht sagen, "deinstall doch einfach Kaspersky"
hmmm..... wegen einem Spiel wo das Tool was anderes machen will ! 
NEIN, Danke


Dann wird das wohl nix, mit am WE OB zu spielen.... schade.

@NCsoft , das Tool "Gameguard" ist der letzte MIST !


----------



## Misuma (1. September 2009)

http://twitter.com/aion_amboss/status/3692083026


So far!                   Alle coool bleiben wird gefixt das war ja auch irgendwie klar


ALso bitte tut euch nen gefallen und schaltet alle eure virenscanner und was weiss ich wieder alles an!!!!....


----------



## Aldaria (1. September 2009)

Berghammer71 schrieb:


> 1: Firewall aus, Virenprogramme aus, sidebar auch noch aus
> 2: programm völlig deinstallieren, samt luncher
> 3: Setup als admin ausführen, kompatiblitätsmodus,
> design, deskop, Xp modus, deaktiveren, als admin ausführen, dann rechts als admin ausführen
> ...



Fail auf der ganzen Linie. Und dann wundert man sich, warum bei sovielen Leuten die Accounts gehackt werden.


----------



## Misuma (1. September 2009)

naja ich finde der threadersteller gab sich sehr viel mühe den leuten zu helfen aber trotzdem finde ich das manche sachen doch bissel krass waren^^

macht einfach alles rückgängig und wartet auf das update


----------



## SeyitAbi (1. September 2009)

naja du kennst ja gameguard, wer kann 100%ig sagen das in zukunft keine fehler kommen werden?^^


----------



## Misuma (2. September 2009)

SeyitAbi schrieb:


> naja du kennst ja gameguard, wer kann 100%ig sagen das in zukunft keine fehler kommen werden?^^




ich weiss das welche kommen werden keine frage.

Aber weisste warum mir das egal is???


Weil du da bist!!!!!^^  Du haust uns da schon raus!  <<<<<  meine damit nice wie du der community hier mit dem thread geholfen hast!!!


----------



## cbOneX (2. September 2009)

Ich hatte auch den 124 153 Fehler, da kam dann:

This Program is not unavailable in your Country

habs aber so zum laufen bekommen:
AntiVirussoftware aus
Firewall aus
NcSoftlauncher als ADMINISTRATOR ausgeführt

schwupps 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und drinn war ich und konnte den Vorspann geniesen. dann Aion beendet

danach AntiVir/Firewall selbstverständlich wieder an und den Launcher wieder als Admin gestartet.

danach kam zwar das er den Patchserver nicht findet ich das Spiel aber erzwingen kann und seitdem komme ich immer wieder in Aion rein.

Vieleicht klappt das bei dem ein oder andern von euch auch?


----------



## SeyitAbi (2. September 2009)

Misuma schrieb:


> ich weiss das welche kommen werden keine frage.
> 
> Aber weisste warum mir das egal is???
> 
> ...



hehe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 mach ich doch gerne, ich möchtre doch das alle zufrieden sind mit aion, und nicht wegen GAMEGUARD aufgeben! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SeyitAbi (2. September 2009)

freut mich das es funktioniert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wird sicherlich dem einen oder anderen helfen


----------



## Yiraja (2. September 2009)

SeyitAbi schrieb:


> freut mich das es funktioniert
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



jo bist echt klasse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, aber ma ne andere sache den gameguard hätte man auch einfach ma weglassen können^^


----------



## SeyitAbi (2. September 2009)

Yiraja schrieb:


> jo bist echt klasse
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



jo der meinung bin ich auch :/


----------



## OldboyX (2. September 2009)

SeyitAbi schrieb:


> jo der meinung bin ich auch :/



/sign

Nun bleibt die Hoffnung, dass es vielleicht wirklich
a) so verbessert wird, dass es nicht mehr nervt
b) Cheater, Botter, Hacker, Spammer einigermaßen einschränkt (was wirklich super wäre, aber wohl ein Traum bleibt)


----------



## mayfee82 (2. September 2009)

hallo ihr lieben =)
hatte meinen client von fileplanet gezogen und es standen unter eigenschaften lokale version und serverversion 1.5.habe auch die beiden fehlermeldung bekommen error 124 und 153.mmmh habe dann heute noch mal gekuckt bei launcher und jetzt steht nur bei lokale version 1.5 und serverversion steht ja garnix mehr kriege auch noch die beiden errors 124 und 153.zusätlich sagt er mir:verbindungsaufbau zum Patch- server nicht möglich.aber wenn ich auf start erzwingen gehe komme ich trotzdem zum login server.meint ihr mein patch ist im arsch oder wird dies gepatcht?über eine positive antwort würde ich mich echt freuen xD 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SeyitAbi (2. September 2009)

ja so ab und zu gibt es problem mit der verbindung zum patch server... da braucht man keine angst zu haben...
wenn du bist zum login screen kommst, musst du dir keine sorgen machen... das mit dem fehler 123/154 würd sowieso gefixt.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mayfee82 (2. September 2009)

alles klar dann danke ich dir für die schnelle antwort 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AoC.Virtus (2. September 2009)

*Bitte lasst die Finger von:*

- Sicherheitseinstellungen zu deaktivieren
- Antivirensoftwäre zu löschen

Die derzeitigen Fehler haben viele Leute und ja es gibt laut Aion_Amboss noch einen patch dazu.
Wer trotzdem erst einmal alles deaktiviert, nur damit bestimmte Fehler nicht mehr erscheinen,
kann gleich seine IP hier posten^^

Bei mir erscheint unter Vista64 und kaspersky auch, das der Gameguard nicht mehr funktioniert und
geschlossen wird. Paar secunden später bin ich aber trotzdem im LogIn-Bildschirm.

Wartet einfach bis zum OB-Start ab.....


----------



## BarrakNorgannon (2. September 2009)

Also hab Vist64 und die Probleme 123 und 154. Hier mein Gameguardordner:


[attachment=8838roblem3.jpg]

Hoffe es ist ok so ^^


----------



## SeyitAbi (2. September 2009)

kommste bis zum login bildschirm?? wenn nicht auch nciht schlimm.. da es ja gefixt wird--einfach abwarten


----------



## Berghammer71 (2. September 2009)

SeyitAbi schrieb:


> kommste bis zum login bildschirm?? wenn nicht auch nciht schlimm.. da es ja gefixt wird--einfach abwarten



Sey mach doch noch bitte ein dickes Update *LUNCHER WIRD GEPATCHT* las ich gestern abend noch.
und weiß irgendwie nochmal drauf hin das es ungünstig ist dauerhaft ohne bestimmte Sicherheitsprogramme
zu spielen.


----------



## BarrakNorgannon (2. September 2009)

SeyitAbi schrieb:


> kommste bis zum login bildschirm?? wenn nicht auch nciht schlimm.. da es ja gefixt wird--einfach abwarten




jo bis zum log-in bild komm ich
aber das er keine verbindung zum authentidingens-server herstellen kann find ich komisch :O ich wies liegt daran das die server noch unten sind aber dann müsste man doch nich in die serverauswahl kommen ^^


----------



## Rackxo (3. September 2009)

Moin Moin 
bei mir kommt gleich beim starten von Aion der Fehler "This programm is unavailable in your country" . Ich komme nichtmal bis zum Login
Bildschirm.

Muss ich da jetzt etwas machen ??? Oder wird das vor Open Beta beginn noch gefixt ???

Danke schonmal für antworten.

Mfg 
Rackxo


----------



## SeyitAbi (3. September 2009)

abwarten bis zur open beta... falls es dann immernoch nicht geht..  einfach Guide lesen... da stehts drin


----------



## mayfee82 (3. September 2009)

abwarten und tee trinken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AoC.Virtus (3. September 2009)

*Und für alle die immer noch Fehler 124,153 haben:*

_Hallo *******, 

vielen Dank, dass Sie sich an die NCsoft Kundenbetreuung gewendet haben. Wir empfehlen Ihnen Aion nicht erneut zu installieren. Wenn die Open Beta Phase beginnt, wird diese Fehlermeldung verschwinden. 

Bitte zögern Sie nicht, sich erneut an uns zu wenden, sollten weitere Fragen oder Probleme auftreten.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,

GM Martin
NCsoft Kundenbetreuung
http://eu.ncsoft.com_ 


mehr muss man nicht mehr erwähnen !

/vote for closed


----------



## mayfee82 (3. September 2009)

jupp wurde denjke ich mit alles gesagt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grobii (3. September 2009)

Habe auch den Fehler 124 153 Fehler, This Program is not unavailable in your Country. Ich habe jetzt sämtliche Schritte von dem Guide durch, die irgendwie zu dem Problem passen könnten. Habe sogar mal das Windows 7 Fix ausprobiert obwohl ich Vista hab .. Achja ich bin verzweifelt. Seit 2 Stunden sitze ich hier und nix funzt. DAbei war ich so froh, nach einer Woche Download endlich Aion + Patch draufzuhaben. In der closed Beta lief noch alles. Dann kam der Patch alles abgekackt... Dann hab ich neu installiert + Patch das hat so ewig gedauert. NCSoft Support ist leider auch keine Hilfe. Habe denen eine lange Nachricht geschrieben und krieg ne kurze Antwort, die nix mit der Frage zu tun hatte -.- Solangsam überleg ich mir ernsthaft ob Aion überhaupt was ist....


----------



## mayfee82 (3. September 2009)

Grobii schrieb:


> Habe auch den Fehler 124 153 Fehler, This Program is not unavailable in your Country. Ich habe jetzt sämtliche Schritte von dem Guide durch, die irgendwie zu dem Problem passen könnten. Habe sogar mal das Windows 7 Fix ausprobiert obwohl ich Vista hab .. Achja ich bin verzweifelt. Seit 2 Stunden sitze ich hier und nix funzt. DAbei war ich so froh, nach einer Woche Download endlich Aion + Patch draufzuhaben. In der closed Beta lief noch alles. Dann kam der Patch alles abgekackt... Dann hab ich neu installiert + Patch das hat so ewig gedauert. NCSoft Support ist leider auch keine Hilfe. Habe denen eine lange Nachricht geschrieben und krieg ne kurze Antwort, die nix mit der Frage zu tun hatte -.- Solangsam überleg ich mir ernsthaft ob Aion überhaupt was ist....




mensch leute das wird hier in mehreren threads beschrieben das die fehler kurz vor der OB beheben werden,sprich gepatcht werden.also nix dran mach alles wird wieder gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aîm (3. September 2009)

SeyitAbi schrieb:


> - This progam is unavailable in your country
> 
> Das liegt an Gameguard, Gameguard lässt sich nciht richtig patchen. Alle Sicherheitsanwendungen deaktivieren, sowie den Windows Firewall! Jetzt den Launcher starten und versuchen Gameguard zu patchen (Wird automatisch gemacht) falls es nciht funktioniert, einfach wiederholen bis es funktioniert!
> 
> ...


funzt net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grobii (3. September 2009)

Aîm schrieb:


> funzt net
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




sag ich ja ^^


----------



## SeyitAbi (3. September 2009)

hab seit heut genau das gleichr prob.. mit "This progam is unavailable in your country"

einfach auf fix warten


----------



## Metook (3. September 2009)

habe das gleiche prob "This progam is unavailable in your country"
da es wohl nun bei fast allen so ist, bleibt nur noch zu warten bis die es gefixt haben.


----------



## Dungorn (3. September 2009)

Hatte ich schon gesagt das ich mittlerweile Gameguard hasse? das ding macht mehr ärger als es von nutzen ist -.-


Five ERL files ( npgl.erl, npgg.erl, npgmup.erl, npsc.erl, npgm.erl) are created inside the GameGuard folder,  das hätte das progi im augenblick gern 


noch 3 tage, eine Open beta ohne spieler wäre schon recht unsinnig- gedult ist eine tugend <<< davon habe ich leider nicht allzuviel


----------



## Berghammer71 (3. September 2009)

Dungorn schrieb:


> Hatte ich schon gesagt das ich mittlerweile Gameguard hasse? das ding macht mehr ärger als es von nutzen ist -.-
> 
> 
> Five ERL files ( npgl.erl, npgg.erl, npgmup.erl, npsc.erl, npgm.erl) are created inside the GameGuard folder,  das hätte das progi im augenblick gern
> ...



der te hat den thread erweitert, bissl nach unten scrollen - *vor beta kommt*


----------ein UPDATE des LUNCHERs-----------


.update - Gameguard wird gerade geupdatet...na dann


----------



## Dungorn (3. September 2009)

Berghammer71 schrieb:


> der te hat den thread erweitert, bissl nach unten scrollen - *vor beta kommt*
> 
> 
> ----------ein UPDATE des LUNCHERs-----------
> ...





und wann genau ?


----------



## Berghammer71 (3. September 2009)

Dungorn schrieb:


> und wann genau ?



kommt grad.. vor 11 min die Meldung auf Twitter, bis es in Deutschland ist.. spätestens morgen früh, normal dürft der patch jetzt kommen - fertig ist er jedenfalls




> GameGuard servers are being updated. U may see diff GG errors or "Game is not available in your country" while the servers are down.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dungorn (3. September 2009)

na da bin ich ja mal gespannt ob es klappt wenn ich morgen von der arbeit komme


----------



## Antariel (4. September 2009)

Ok, geht immer noch nicht.  Hatte zwar nen wieder nen patch von ca. 21 mb aber Fehler ist noch der gleiche. Also weiter warten...

Mfg.


----------



## Yours (4. September 2009)

Bei mir läd er den patch net runter weil er jetzt seit 15min keine verbindung bekommt.. bei mir is irgendwie alles fail^^

/edit: Ok ging. Wie vorposter: Alles noch beim Alten " This program... " also abwarten


----------



## Antariel (4. September 2009)

Gut. Dachte schon müsste also neu installen. Scheint bei jedem noch so zu sein. Liegt wohl dann noch bei NCSoft das Problem. Warten wir halt, bleibt ja auch nix andres übrig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mfg.


----------



## Grobii (4. September 2009)

Was ein tolles Update wenn es nichts bringt xD Bevor ich das Spiel nochmal neuinstalle, kündige ich die Vorbestellung. 1 Woche !!! gebraucht zum neuinstallen, weil nach der Closed Beta alles verreckt ist -.-


----------



## Bascho (4. September 2009)

Ist zwar ärgerlich das ganze. 
Aber lieber jetzt bei einer Beta als später beim Launch.

Und bis zur openbeta kommen noch einige patch.


----------



## Aîm (4. September 2009)

update geladen und installiert, und wider erwarten ist die errormessage nicht verschwunden >.<


----------



## Kafka (4. September 2009)

Wie steht es doch so schon auf den Buch "Per Anhalter durch die Galaxy" in grossen freundlichen Buchstaben *Keine Panik!* Das wird schon alles noch bis Sonntag.


----------



## AoC.Virtus (4. September 2009)

Grobii schrieb:


> Was ein tolles Update wenn es nichts bringt xD Bevor ich das Spiel nochmal neuinstalle, kündige ich die Vorbestellung. 1 Woche !!! gebraucht zum neuinstallen, weil nach der Closed Beta alles verreckt ist -.-



Wurde gesagt, das das update den fehler behebt ? NEIN
Bis Sonntag ist noch eine Menge Zeit ! 

Wer nicht mal warten kann, brauch auch nicht die OB spielen !


----------



## Idekoon (4. September 2009)

Kann mich den anderen nur anschließen, super Guide!
Hat mir selbst sehr geholfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Danke vielmals


----------



## swordcall (4. September 2009)

Hallo,

ich möchte mich mal ganz doll bedanken bei Seyit und den anderen hier für das vergleichsweise übersichtliche Forum, das so intensiv gepflegt wird.
Ich bekomme auch immer die Fehler 124/153 und "Aion not available for your country".
Nach vielen Foren und vielem (wahrscheinlich gefährlichem) Rumprobieren (bin kein PC-Genie) wollte ich eigentlich Aion (schon ganz) aufgeben. Denn auch in Zukunft kann ich nicht einfach Firewall und AVIR ausschalten.
Dann hab ich das hier gefunden. 
Es klingt vielleicht gemein, aber ich bin froh, dass doch soooo viele andere auch die Probleme haben (sry 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) und sogar Seyit, bei dem es schon lief, nicht verschont bleibt (besonders sry 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

). Das heisst, es liegt mal nicht an mir. Und es lässt hoffen, dass Aion gezwungen ist nochmal nachzubessern.
Also, ich lasse dann mal diese Version drauf und verfolge das Forum hier weiter.

Liebe Grüße


----------



## mayfee82 (4. September 2009)

swordcall schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich möchte mich mal ganz doll bedanken bei Seyit und den anderen hier für das vergleichsweise übersichtliche Forum, das so intensiv gepflegt wird.
> Ich bekomme auch immer die Fehler 124/153 und "Aion not available for your country".
> ...



jupp alles so lassen wie es ist.die fehler werden noch behoben also keine panik 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Denami (4. September 2009)

SeyitAbi schrieb:


> hab seit heut genau das gleichr prob.. mit "This progam is unavailable in your country"
> 
> einfach auf fix warten



Ja ok ich warte aber kommt bei euch dann auch 2 inet seiten?

http://www.gameguard.co.kr/gameguard/faq/e...Q_reinstall.htm

und

http://www.gameguard.co.kr/gameguard/faq/eng/FAQ_erl.htm

Normal?

mfg


----------



## mayfee82 (4. September 2009)

Denami schrieb:


> Ja ok ich warte aber kommt bei euch dann auch 2 inet seiten?
> 
> http://www.gameguard.co.kr/gameguard/faq/e...Q_reinstall.htm
> 
> ...




jupp das habe ich auch.mache mir da aber keine gedanken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Denami (4. September 2009)

ok ich auch nicht^^


----------



## SeyitAbi (4. September 2009)

So Launcher Update ist endlich da!! Gameguard Probleme sind behoben!
Einfach Launcher starten/Aion starten und patchen lassen!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bei mir kommen überhaupt keine Fehler mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hoffe das es auch bei euch klappt, falls aber nach dem Patch trotzdem Probleme kommen, kann ich euch gerne via PM weiter helfen..  oder postet einfach hier rein

Mit freundlichen Güßen


----------



## Denami (4. September 2009)

Ja kann ich bestätigen. Den Launcher durchlaufen lasen. Aion starten und Trailer geniessen^^
(Bei mir auf Englisch, Normal?)

mfg


----------



## SeyitAbi (4. September 2009)

Ja ist ganz normal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Berghammer71 (4. September 2009)

So meine Erfahrung nach neusten Patch 1 5 0 3

Mit deaktivierten avast, deaktierten selbstschutz und vollbildschutz etc. komme ich bis
Login Screen - dann kann ich nicht mehr Buchstaben löschen im Eingabefenster.

Avast angestellt, Konfig V32, Windowsfirewall, windowsdefender, spybot, avast, zonelab..
also nur Avast richtig angestellt - Hammer, Rechner hängt fest bis zum reboot wonach chkdsk automatisch
ausgeführt wurde. Zusätzlich wurde die Bildschirmeinstellung nicht auf standard zurückgesetzt,
Fehler 114 kommt, Spybot will sich erstmal auch melden, allerdings nur mit weissen Schirm - zu
mehr kam der Rechner nicht mehr, da war mir  1501 schon lieber.


----------



## Aîm (4. September 2009)

hab mir jetzt den neuesten patch (am heutigen tag sogar schon der zweite, also können alle nochmal updaten gehen) gezogen und es funzt alles wieder einwandtfrei


----------



## Macbear (4. September 2009)

....es läuft zwar, aber aion lässt sich nicht auf deutsch starten.
ich stell es im launcher um, dann starte ich und es ist in englisch.
wenn ich dann im launcher schaue, steht da auch wieder, daß es in englisch starten soll.
was soll das?


...hat sich erledigt.
hab eben gelesen, daß die ob in englisch sein soll.


----------



## Antariel (4. September 2009)

Jop nach dem letzten kleinen patch funzt es nun auch bei mir. Muss sagen hat sich NCSoft aber beeilt :-)

Mfg.


----------



## AemJaY (4. September 2009)

danke für die tips.
hab sie befolgt und das intro gesehn LECKER!
Yeah ich freu mich auf Samstag!


----------



## mayfee82 (4. September 2009)

so,habe vorhin neu gepatcht und lief alles super.habe aion eben mal neu gestartet und muste leider feststellen das ich wieder die fehlermeldung bekomme


Verbindungsaufbau zum Spiel-Patchserver nicht möglich.

Bitte überprüfen Sie Ihre Internetverbindung oder versuchen Sie es später erneut.

Wenn Sie das Update überspringen möchten, können Sie den Start des Spiels erzwingen, indem Sie in der Spieleliste das Rechtsklick-Menü aufrufen oder die Haupt-Schaltfläche benutzen.



Fehler-Code: 36 (PatchServerCommunicationError):

Kommunikationsfehler des Patch-Servers bei Ausführen des Vorgangs:

Getting Current Version



mmmh habt ihr jetzt auch wieder dieses problem?


----------



## SeyitAbi (4. September 2009)

Keine Panik das passiert hin und wiedermal... einfach abbrechen und neu auf "Spielen" klicken... Server sind überlastet.. kommt mal vor.. keine Panik 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mayfee82 (4. September 2009)

SeyitAbi schrieb:


> Keine Panik das passiert hin und wiedermal... einfach abbrechen und neu auf "Spielen" klicken... Server sind überlastet.. kommt mal vor.. keine Panik
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




jupp haste wohl recht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dungorn (4. September 2009)

Die haben so richtg ausdauer

This site is temporarily unavailable due to scheduled maintenance.
Please check back again soon.


----------



## Metook (4. September 2009)

nu hab ich den neuen patch runtergeladen aber der fehler trit noch immer auf... nur kommt jetzt in der meldung nur noch ne reihe von ??????????? und eer der code 153. da ich hoffe das die das prob so in den griff bekommen lass ich alles erstaml so wie es ist

nachtrag: hab endlich raus gefunden was mir da so quer schiesst... bei wurde gameguard durch mein karspersky 2010 geblockt und hat dadurch immer wieder nen fehler hervorgerufen. 
hab dann gameguard zu den vertrauenswürdigen sachen hinzugefügt den alten gameguard ordner im aion ordner glöscht und dann das repair teil drüber rennen lassen und nun geht alles ohne probs.

meine herren was fürn nen stress nur wegen nem spiel^^ aber nun kenn ich mich wieder ein klein wenig besser mit meim pc asu xD


----------



## SeyitAbi (4. September 2009)

hehe freut mich das es funktioniert ^^


----------



## Chrissler (4. September 2009)

Hmm Ich weiß nicht wieso so viele mit GG probs. haben ^^' 

Bei mir hats immer die ganze Zeit ohne probs funktioniert ok hatte vorgestern den fehler 153 aber sonst nüx... Woran kann das liegen das ein Schutzprogramm soviel Terror macht ^^ Vorallem GG der auch bei Free games eingesetzt wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SeyitAbi (5. September 2009)

Ja einige Sicherheitsanwendungen blocken Gamegaurd... und das führt zu Fehlern...


----------



## Vanier (5. September 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Spuckt Game Guard bei mir aus, auch wenn ich das Spiel schon beendet ist.
Wenn das vielleicht daran liegt das noch keinerlei Server Online sein sollten, wäre das auch nett zu wissen

MfG


----------



## mayfee82 (5. September 2009)

Vanier schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




denke eher nicht,das das daran liegt


----------



## Vanier (5. September 2009)

Welche "Modifikation" könnte GameGuard denn nicht mögen die ein Bruttonormalspieler eventuell verwendet?


----------



## Krossfire (5. September 2009)

Tjo gerade aktuell gepatcht

NULL Fehlermeldungen mehr Daumen hoch NCSoft!!


----------



## SeyitAbi (5. September 2009)

Krossfire schrieb:


> Tjo gerade aktuell gepatcht
> 
> NULL Fehlermeldungen mehr Daumen hoch NCSoft!!



ja wurde auch zeit das ncsoft es fixt^^


----------



## lurchie (6. September 2009)

schön das ech bei euch funktioniert^^

ich verzweifel seit 2 tagen an dem 114er gameguard fehler und habe schon 100verschieden sachen ausprobiert unteranderem eine neuinstallation von meinem betriebssystem aber nichts hilft.Der fehler bleibt bestehen.
Btw habe Vista 64 bit bei dem es ja wohl soooooooooooooooooo gut laufen soll....


Könnte langsam echt kotzen vorallem da heute um 18uhr die open beta begint -.-

Das kommische daran ist ja vor dem patch auf 1.5 hat alles wunderbar funktioniert. konnte jedes betawochenende mitzocken.Seit dem der patch draußen ist geht nichts mehr


Naja bleib ich halt bei wow

sehe es nicht ein mir das uralt win xp draufzumachen nur das ich das verkackte spiel zocken kann


----------



## AoC.Virtus (6. September 2009)

also an Vista64 liegst nicht @ lurchie
versuchs  mal mit dem support von NCsoft.


----------



## SeyitAbi (6. September 2009)

hm komisch, seit welchem patch denn genau? 1.5.0? oder 1.5.3 (letzter patch)?
ansonsten Launcher mal patchen lassen, kann sein dass dein virensoftware gameguard blockt etc
guck mal nach


----------



## lurchie (6. September 2009)

supportmail ist schon raus antworten aber nur werktags also muss ich bis morgen abend warten und virensoftware schließe ich aus.
habe sie deinstalliert und das spiel komplett nochmal geladen sowie angegebene dateien in der firewall freigegeben und uac deaktiviert.
Nclauncher habe ich auch als admin gestartet, habe immer noch 114er.

war sogar so verzweifelt das ich zwischendurch ma den win7 fix benutzt habe aber der hat auch net gefunzt.

Gameguard bleibt bei authentication hängen und geht dann in den 114 über

das einzige was ich mir noch vorstellen kann ist das es den treiber meiner x-fi soundkarte nicht mag.das wäre das einzigste was noch an nicht windows task geöffnet wäre im task-manager
nur bringt es mir ja nichts den zu deaktivieren da ich sonst keinen sound habe -.-

das ganze fing mit patch 1.5 an.seitdem habe ich nur probleme.
lade mitlerweile zum 5ten mal aion komplett runter.wie gut das es heute fast nur noch internet-flats gibt^^

1.5.3 hat bei mir keine besserung gebracht.


habe nun nochma betriebssystem auf ner partition installiert und keine treiber oder sonstiges installiert.
lade gerade aion wieder runter.

wen es auf dem cleanen system auch nicht läuft weiß ich echt nicht weiter -.-


----------



## Antariel (6. September 2009)

Hm hattest mal versucht den Launcher als Administrator auzuführen bei Vista? 
Hab auch Vista drauf, Firewall, Virenprogis etc. hab ich alles an. Bei mir läufts ohne Probleme seit dem letzten Patch.

PS.
Hatte vorher auch Probleme beim starten, aber seit ich den Launcher als Admin ausgeführt hab läuft es wie gesagt.


----------



## Berghammer71 (6. September 2009)

> Gameguard bleibt bei authentication hängen



*Im deinen Aion Account stehen zur jeder Fehlermeldung auch Hinweise.*

/bin32/gameguard.des
/bin32/gameguard/gamemon.des
/ncsofot/luncherverzeichnis/ncsoftlunch.exe 

zusätzlich durch die firewall lassen.

-
*
Wichtig*... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 - die Schritte wie entfernte Virenproggie zum testen nicht zu vergessen, sonst ploppt die gleiche oder ev. ähnliche Fehlermeldung wieder auf, und nichts geht mehr. Also das muß alles clean sein, am besten mit neutstart.
Wenn es noch immer da ist läuft wahrscheinlich noch irgendein Proggie mit, am besten neuer Nutzer machen - dann

mit msconfig kannste einmal zum testen alle proggies sehen und abstellen die du nicht brauchst, auch die dienste kannste dir anschauen ob da noch irgendein securityprogramm läuft. _Also Start/ausführen dann msconfig eingeben._

 Ich hoffe, es hilft dir.


----------



## Varnamys (6. September 2009)

Ach so ein gammel!
Ist der 320er GameGaurd Error jetzt eigentlich offiziell behoben?
Weil nach vorhin erfolgtem Patch auf 1.5.0.3 krieg ich den jetzt zur Abwechslung auch mal.


----------



## Menko (6. September 2009)

Hey Leute,

ich wollte eben Aion spielen, nun kommt aber wenn ich das Spiel starte "nProtect Game Monitor Rev 1386 funktioniert nicht".
Aion öffnet sich zwar aber wenn ich Acc und Pw eingebe passiert nichts. 
Wenn ich den Task-Manager öffne steht da nur "Keine Rückmeldung".

Ich habe meine Firewall etc. ausgeschaltet.

Hat wer einen Rat? Habe Google benutzt aber nichts hilfreiches gefunden.

Vielen dank im vorraus.


----------



## Troche (6. September 2009)

Hi Leute ich hoffe ihr könnte mir weiter helfen .

Und zwar bekomme ich wenn ich einen server ausgewählt hab eine meldeung  die wie folgt ist :  you cannot run any more Client ! 

nach der meldund schaltet sich Aion wieder aus =(( 

need help 


Lg Troche


----------



## refra (6. September 2009)

Wenn ich spiele werde ich immer gekickt wegen einem Gameguard Fehler der nicht nummeriert ist...
Also steht einfach nur "Gameguard error"
Jemand antworten?


----------



## Neoline (7. September 2009)

hab seit aion drauf installiert habe auch immer diese fehlermeldung 

[attachment=8890:error.JPG]

am anfang dacht ich okay is vielleicht weil die server noch offline sind usw. aber seit die alle laufen und meine freunde auch draufkommen und ich immer nach 3-4min rausflieg, weiß ichs jetzt auch besser...
ich habe schon 10 forum durchgekramt und viele haben den fehler aber eine lösung dazu gabs nie 
weder den gameguard ordner löschen, firewall antivir alles ausmachen, über router alle ports freigeben noch mit strg+alt+entf in der task alle möglichen programme schließen, hat nicht geholfen...

inmoment weiß leider auch keinen rat mehr :\


----------



## SeyitAbi (7. September 2009)

Neoline schrieb:


> hab seit aion drauf installiert habe auch immer diese fehlermeldung
> 
> [attachment=8890:error.JPG]
> 
> ...



gameguard + gameguard.des löschen, launcher starten und neu runterladen... immer wieder versuchen bis es geht... server sind überlastet.. gameguard lässt sich nciht richtig patchen


----------



## Neoline (7. September 2009)

SeyitAbi schrieb:


> gameguard + gameguard.des löschen, launcher starten und neu runterladen... immer wieder versuchen bis es geht... server sind überlastet.. gameguard lässt sich nciht richtig patchen



ok das mit der gameguard.des datei löschen is mir neu hab eben gemacht normal starten geht dann ja nich mehr 
dann kommt gameguard error 153 weil die datei fehlt
nu hab nach öfteren versuchen ma reparieren gemacht nur dann kommt das 

[attachment=8891:error2.JPG]

ich drück immer wieder auf reparieren aber dann fängt er von neuen an zu reparieren und es kommt wieder die selbe fehlermeldung :\


----------



## Neoline (7. September 2009)

mh ok nach gefühlten 500 weiteren reparier versuchen hat am ende dann doch geklappt auch die ganzen dateien von vorher sind wieder da  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

nur leider is das problem immer noch da 
wieder die "the game or game guard was modified." fehlermeldung, kein stückschen weiter  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracki (7. September 2009)

Neoline schrieb:


> nur leider is das problem immer noch da
> wieder die "the game or game guard was modified." fehlermeldung, kein stückschen weiter
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





Ich habe das selbe Problem, hoffe auf Supportausserung. Bis jetzt nichts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neoline (7. September 2009)

bin ya froh das nich allein bin ^^

bin grad mit kumpel im ts der mir nomma lösungstipps gibt der au aion open beta spielt
aber bis jetz hat nix geholfen langsam echt am verzweifeln woran das liegen kann -_-
ich hoff auf wunder....


----------



## Sin3d (7. September 2009)

"the game or game guard was modified."

trotz zahlreichen neuinstallationen immer wieder das gleiche. 3-4 min spielen und diese meldung das nervt tierisch zumal sich nirgends eine lösung finden lässt.
und NEIN hab keine viren prog oder firewall laufen. gibt es noch ne möglichkeit im router was umzustellen? also irgendwelche ports freischalten hab dazu auch nicht wirklich was gefunden.

pls help 


danke :-)


----------



## Neoline (7. September 2009)

ich glaub ich hab jetz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



bin auf http://fyyre.ivory-tower.de/aion/aion.html und hab das in mittte genomm das hab auf desktop abgespeichert hab entpackt und die readme durchgelesen
da steht das halt 2 dateien in bin32 ordner packen musst und dann noch schnell das eine icon angeklickt und er tut da noch eine datei in den ordner

nu hab neu gestartet und ich kann problemlos char erstellen dann kam zwischenintro da hat mich nomma rausgekickt das muss man einfach überspringen und in game kann passieren das nomma kommt einfach das fenster verschieben wenn meldung kommt das man ausgelogt wird schnell auf x klicken und man kann problemlos zocken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sin3d (7. September 2009)

hmpf immernoch keine lösung gefunden alle angebotenen lösungsvorschläge bringen nichts

ein paar stunden und zahlose versuche später immernoch die selbe fehlermeldung alle paar min wenn ich spiele :-( dafür hab ich mir das game nicht gekauft.


----------



## Raaandy (7. September 2009)

hab das problem jetzt auch the game or game guard was modified was kann man da machen?


----------



## Argolo (8. September 2009)

Man kann auch bei Windows Vista und Windows 7 um die Deaktivierung der UAC kommen indem man ganz einfach Aion im öffentlichen Ordner "Games" instaliert. GameGuard hat dann Schreibrechte im Aionordner und mosert nicht weiter.


----------



## BabyMilk (9. September 2009)

Bei mir funzt es auf Win7 64bit absolut nicht und habe alle Möglichen Lösungen mir durchgelesen und durchgeführt.


----------



## SeyitAbi (9. September 2009)

BabyMilk schrieb:


> Bei mir funzt es auf Win7 64bit absolut nicht und habe alle Möglichen Lösungen mir durchgelesen und durchgeführt.




windows 7 fix runtergeladen für gameguard??


----------



## evergrace (18. September 2009)

hallo
und zwar bekomme ich immer diesen fehler => http://s1.directupload.net/images/090918/xj394tvr.jpg
kurz nachdem ich das spiel starte. Also ich komme nicht mal bis zum login?
oder ist dass nur weil die server noch nicht on sind..
weiss einer worans liegt? danke mfg


----------



## SeyitAbi (18. September 2009)

evergrace schrieb:


> hallo
> und zwar bekomme ich immer diesen fehler => http://s1.directupload.net/images/090918/xj394tvr.jpg
> kurz nachdem ich das spiel starte. Also ich komme nicht mal bis zum login?
> oder ist dass nur weil die server noch nicht on sind..
> weiss einer worans liegt? danke mfg





Guide lesen!



> - Gameguard Error 1024
> 
> Bei Fehler 1024 im Launcher Rechtskl. auf Aion, Eigensch., Sprachoptionen einen Haken bei Englisch reinmachen.


----------



## Schwabentier (18. September 2009)

Könnt den guide löschen, ab heut abend gibts kein GG mehr für Aion <3 ^^


----------



## SeyitAbi (18. September 2009)

Schwabentier schrieb:


> Könnt den guide löschen, ab heut abend gibts kein GG mehr für Aion <3 ^^





Ich zitiere:



> Wir werden weiterhin daran arbeiten, GameGuard innerhalb Aions *kompatibel zu machen* aber im Moment ist es für uns das Wichtigste, dass unsere Spieler Aion so problemlos wie möglich erleben können.



=)


----------



## Gnorfal (29. September 2009)

Schöner fehlerguide, nur leider enthält er nicht den, der bei mir auftrat:

Client online runtergladen und installiert.
Gepatcht.Version 1.0.5.7.
Spielstart->Fehler 1024 Failed to initialize...
Umgestellt auf Englisch.Wieder 824 MB runter geladen.
Spielstart->Fehler 1024 Failed to initialize...
Reperatur durchgeführt. Wieder 3,2 GB runter geladen.
Spielstart->Fehler 1024 Failed to initialize...

MsConfig->Alle Autostarts deaktiviert.
Antiviren Prog und Firewall aus.
Spielstart->Fehler 1024 Failed to initialize...

Systemcheck:
Athlon Phenom X4 9950 Quadcore
8 GB Ram
2x Geforce 9800 GT
Spielstart->Fehler 1024 Failed to initialize...

Nix zu wollen....


----------



## Berghammer71 (5. Oktober 2009)

Betet lieber das sie GG auslassen, seit Jahren liest man hier und dort immer wieder Unmut einiger Spieler.

Punkbuster scheint mit jedem Game zurecht zu kommen.


----------



## Artivinuel (23. November 2009)

hey leute hab auch ein gg problem -.- probier schon ne ganze woche es hinzubekommen schaffs aba ned ...

This Program is not unavailable in your Country     

das ich auch mein problem und ich habe die vorschläge oben schon probiert komme aber nicht weiter


hoffe auf schnelle hilfe 

Artivi


----------



## Skyler93 (23. November 2009)

Artivinuel schrieb:


> hey leute hab auch ein gg problem -.- probier schon ne ganze woche es hinzubekommen schaffs aba ned ...
> 
> This Program is not unavailable in your Country
> 
> ...



GG gibt es inzwischen nichtmehr, wurde rausgetan, trotzdem kann ich dir nicht helfen hofef du kriegst es hin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Artivinuel (23. November 2009)

hey leutz hab auch ein großes problem ... versuche dies schon seit 1ner woche zu beseitigen dies ist mir aber leider nicht gelungen

folgendes problem : 
*This Program is not unavailable in your Country     
*

bitte postet schnell nach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

danke schon mal

lg
Artivi


----------



## Artivinuel (23. November 2009)

Skyler93 schrieb:


> GG gibt es inzwischen nichtmehr, wurde rausgetan, trotzdem kann ich dir nicht helfen hofef du kriegst es hin
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



cahso ihr habt schon gepostet thx euch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


habs ned gesehen ^^


----------



## Artivinuel (23. November 2009)

aber weshalb ist der gg dann noch bei mir aktiv?

ich verstehe es ned ^^


----------



## Abigayle (10. Januar 2010)

Ähm, die westliche Version von AION benutzt doch laut Wikipedia kein GameGuard 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Wie kommt ihr alle darauf? Hab ich was verpasst?


----------



## Feuerwirbel (10. Januar 2010)

Wurde wegen der Fehler rausgenommen  beta war es noch dabei, aber dafür muss man keinen alten thread ausgraben


----------



## joggingbutz (6. April 2010)

ich habe eine frage, weiß nur nicht wo ich das reinschreiben soll.

schreibe es einfach hier in das thema rein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich habe mich bei ncsoft.com regestriert..

wenn ich das spiel "Aion" starten möchte und mich anmelden möchte, sagt mir das spiel: name oder passwort stimmt nicht ..

und wenn ich nc.com eine game time card hinzufügen möchte, sagt der mir -..
[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]..[/font]
[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]"Sie können diesen Seriennummerncode nicht verwenden.[/font]
[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
[/font]
[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Der Seriennummerncode ist gültig aber kann weder zur Erstellung eines neuen Accounts verwendet, noch bereits bestehenden Accounts hinzugefügt werden."[/font]
[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
[/font]
[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]hmm bitte um schnelle rückmeldung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 danke ![/font]


----------



## HGVermillion (12. September 2010)

Ich häng mich hier mal drann da ich nicht glaube das sich dafür ein eigener Thread lohn. Ich hab nun Aion installiert und die 5,5 GB heruntergeladen, mein problem ist nun das nach dem Patchen und dem Start des Spiels, diese schöne Nachricht erscheint:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




so, was müsste ich nun am besten machen ohne das ganze Patchprozedere (was bei meiner Leitung knappe 12-16 Stunden gedauert hat) zu wiederholen. Reparieren hat nichts geholfen.


----------

